# &quot;Zukunftsicheres&quot; LGA 1150 Board



## PlayersFinest (26. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

nachdem mein alter Q9650 auf meinem Asus Commando jetzt wohl den Geist aufgegeben hat und ein "Neukauf" ('ner gebrauchten CPU) locker mit 150 Euro anzusetzen ist, wollte ich mal fragen, welches Board aktuell zu empfehlen ist, wenn man erst einmal weiter auf Haswells setzen will. Die aktuellen 2011-3er sind mir noch deutlich zu teuer und mehr als 150 Euro kann/möchte ich derzeit nicht für eine CPU ausgeben, weswegen ich nach 'nem i3-4160 geschielt habe, um dann vielleicht später mal auf einen 4790K aufzurüsten, sobald's der Geldbeutel erlaubt oder die Preise humaner werden.

Mit "zukunftssicher" meine ich btw., dass möglichst viele moderne Haswells auf 1150er Basis supportet werden sollten, da ich z. B. mit meinem Commando das Problem hatte, das, wenn auch nur wenige, dafür aber "moderne" CPUs nicht mehr (wegen des max, FSB) supportet wurden und ich daher nicht unbedingt das älteste Board 1150er als Empfehlung möchte. 

UEFI und Übertakten sollte drin sein, wäre aber eher sekundär und ich brauche auch nicht zwingend ein "Superboard" wie das Maximus VII Ranger, aber auch kein totales LowEnd Board.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2015)

Also, es ist fraglich, ob überhaupt noch neue "völlig andere" CPUs für den So1150 kommen, daher ist es an sich egal, welches Board du nimmst - und wenn doch GANZ andere 1150er-CPUs kommen, dann kann es sein, dass ausgerechnet für das brandneue Modell dann kein Update mehr kommt, für das schon 2 Jahre alte Billig-Board der Hersteller aber doch ein Update rausbringt...  

Wenn Du möglichst sichergehen willst, dann nimm am besten eines mit dem aktuellen H97-Chipsatz, das ist neben dem Z97 der neueste Chipsatz, wobei der Z97 nur für Übertakter interessant ist. Mehr als 70-90€ muss das nicht kosten, vlt. ist ja dann auch ein Core i5 drin? Von einem 4790K halte ich nix, denn der ist fast 100€ teurer als ein Xeon mit ebenfalls 8 Threads, also nem Xeon, der quasi ein i7 ist - der einzige Vorteil vom 4790K wäre aber, dass er mehr Grundtakt hat und noch übertaktbar ist. Aber wenn du den wirklich übertakten willst, würde man fürs Board eher 130-150€ ausgeben UND beim Kühler auch 10-20€ mehr als beim Xeon. Dabei hat der 4790K selbst mit fettem OC bislang nur 2-3% Vorteil im Vergleich zum Xeon, d.h. der reine Takt bringt gar nicht so viel, und wenn es vlt mal in zB 2-3 Jahren doch mal was bringt, stellt sich die Frage, ob man nicht doch besser sich die Mehrausgabe gespart und früher eine dann neue CPU genommen hätte.

H97 Boards zB  ASRock H97M Pro4 (90-MXGTA0-A0UAYZ)  oder Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H oder ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ) oder Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3


----------



## Enisra (26. Januar 2015)

man sollte sich beim PC von einer Vorstellung verabschieden
Das irgendetwas wirklich Zukunftssicher ist!

PCI-E ist es vielleicht oder ein Gehäuse und USB Ports, aber CPU Formate halten doch eh nur eine Generation und Mainboards sind darüber hinnaus nicht wirklich der wichtigste Faktor bei einem PC


----------



## svd (26. Januar 2015)

Stimmt, denn zukunftssicher sind nämlich nur die Konsolen. 
Nur bei denen kannst du zu 100 Prozent sicher sein, dass auch das allerletzte Spiel, welches in ihrem Lebenszyklus erscheint, einwandfrei läuft.


----------



## Enisra (26. Januar 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Stimmt, denn zukunftssicher sind nämlich nur die Konsolen.
> Nur bei denen kannst du zu 100 Prozent sicher sein, dass auch das allerletzte Spiel, welches in ihrem Lebenszyklus erscheint, einwandfrei läuft.



und auch nur dann, wenn es nicht gerade Skyrim heißt 
Außerdem
von 2011 bzw. der E-Serie kann man auch getrost die Finger lassen, denn die sind Primär für Leute Gedacht, die Anwendungen darauf laufen lassen


----------



## PlayersFinest (26. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, es ist fraglich, ob überhaupt noch neue "völlig andere" CPUs für den So1150 kommen,


Klar, dass ist immer ein Blick in die Glaskugel, aber bei Intel weiß man ja nie - der 775er wurde ja auch noch bis 2010 weiter beliefert, obwohl der schon alt war, als ich mein System aufsetzte.



Herbboy schrieb:


> dass ausgerechnet für das brandneue Modell dann kein Update mehr kommt, für das schon 2 Jahre alte Billig-Board der Hersteller aber doch ein Update rausbringt...


Genau das Problem hatte ich auch beim Commando, dass ASUS für sein "Edelboard" mal eben keine Updates mehr geliefert hat, aber ein Freund mit seinem Gigabyte Billigteil noch 2 Jahre gut versorgt wurde.  



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn Du möglichst sichergehen willst, dann nimm am besten eines mit dem aktuellen H97-Chipsatz, das ist neben dem Z97 der neueste Chipsatz, wobei der Z97 nur für Übertakter interessant ist.


Ok, danke schon einmal für die Info, denn mir ist schon aufgefallen, dass es da aktuell knapp 8 verschiedene Chipsets gibt - und kaum hat mir mal ein Board halbwegs gefallen, Chipset XY. 

Da ich mich lange nicht mehr intensiv damit auseinandergesetzt habe, ist's mir eigentlich fast einerlei, ob i5 oder i7. Beim "schnell einlesen" sagte mir der i7 nur eher zu, da die meisten Benchmarks von dem noch vor dem i5 dominiert wurden (4770K/4790K). Mein Plan wäre da jetzt gewesen, erst einmal einen i3-4160 für ~ 100 Euro zu kaufen und den in 6+ Monaten für die Hälfte wieder abzustoßen und dann den 4790Kler für ~ 150 Euro einzukaufen.

Ich geb' ehrlich gesagt eher mehr für's Board aus und spare dann bei der CPU, da ich diese eh meist übertakte.  Resthardware & Co habe ich mM auf dem aktuellen Stand (Brocken 2, GTX 780  z. B.), da ich hier beim Nachkauf ja nie, bis auf den RAM, wesentlich eingeschränkt war und das Bottlenecking beim Q9650 noch in Grenzen blieb. Würde da eh das alte übernehmen.

 Aktuell will ich mit dem 1150er nur die Lücke bis nach dem 2011-3er überbrücken, da mir das noch zu teuer ist und ich dann lieber in 2 Jahren alles komplett neu aufsetze. Mein altes System hatte mir ja, auch wenn ich eher mit der Hälfte rechnete, 6,5 Jahre ganz gut gedient und sich schon lange bezahlt gemacht. 

Danke für die Empfehlungen - die ASRock waren auch schon auf meiner Liste um mal von Gigabyte (schlechte Erfahrungen mit deren Billigboards) / ASUS (siehe oben, Updatepolitik) wegzukommen. Welches Z97 würdest Du nehmen? Bis jetzt hatte ich mich da nur auf's Ranger & Co im Hochpreissegment konzentriert, fand's aber too much bzw. den Mehrpreis gegenüber den H97ern nicht als gerechtfertigt.



Enisra schrieb:


> man sollte sich beim PC von einer Vorstellung verabschieden
> Das irgendetwas wirklich Zukunftssicher ist!


Ja, so wie von dem frommen Wunsch kein OT auf Fragen zu bekommen.


----------



## Enisra (26. Januar 2015)

PlayersFinest schrieb:


> Ja, so wie von dem frommen Wunsch kein OT auf Fragen zu bekommen.



Das war kein Offtopic -.-
Das ist die Realität!


----------



## PlayersFinest (26. Januar 2015)

Die Realität ist, dass Du a) keine Anführungszeichen beachten/verstehen kannst und b) keine Texte zu Ende liest, siehe Eingangspost. (Mit "zukunftssicher" meine ich btw., dass ...)

Also doch nur OT.


----------



## svd (26. Januar 2015)

Aber wenn du genau weißt, dass das 1150er System eh nur eine Zwischenlösung bleibt, bis du dann endlich deiner wahren Traumhardware habhaft wirst...

wären dann zB gebrauchte Prozessoren nichts für dich? Ebay ist voll von Leuten, die von Hardware keine rechte Ahnung haben und ihre Schätze wegen
10% mehr Leistung weggeben.

Der IvyBridge i5-3570K geht derzeit für deine angepeilten 150€ weg. Dann fehlt nur noch ein anständiges 1155er Z77 Board. 
Mit deiner Erfahrung beim Übertakten kriegst du den bestimmt an die 4.5GHz. Reicht doch vollkommen aus, um zwei Jahre zu zocken. 

Beim Umweg über den i3 könnte ich mir nämlich vorstellen, dass "GTA5" oder der "Witcher 3" nicht so viel Spaß machen, bzw. nicht so viel Spaß, wie es könnte.
Hyper-Threading hin oder her, wer eine GTX780 im Rechner hat, ist ja kein Einsteiger mehr. Da gehört schon mindestens ein Prozessor mit vier physikalischen Kernen
her, finde ich. 

edit: Der i7-2600K kann, mit Glück, auch für 150€ geholt werden. Zwar "nur" SandyBridge, aber dafür natürlich Hyper-Threading. Kann, übertaktet, auch noch gut mit Haswell i5s mithalten.
Wenn auch bei höherem Leistungsbedarf.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2015)

PlayersFinest schrieb:


> Da ich mich lange nicht mehr intensiv damit auseinandergesetzt habe, ist's mir eigentlich fast einerlei, ob i5 oder i7. Beim "schnell einlesen" sagte mir der i7 nur eher zu, da die meisten Benchmarks von dem noch vor dem i5 dominiert wurden (4770K/4790K). Mein Plan wäre da jetzt gewesen, erst einmal einen i3-4160 für ~ 100 Euro zu kaufen und den in 6+ Monaten für die Hälfte wieder abzustoßen und dann den 4790Kler für ~ 150 Euro einzukaufen.


 wie soll das gehen? ^^  Dere 4790K kostet derzeit 330€, der wird niemals in nur 6 Monaten auf die Hälfte sinken - selbst wenn du da jetzt den Verkauf der Core i3 einrechnest: den wirst Du gebraucht sicher nur für 50-70€ los, 



> Ich geb' ehrlich gesagt eher mehr für's Board aus und spare dann bei der CPU, da ich diese eh meist übertakte.


 Das bringt bei modernen Boards nix. Früher war ein zB so775-Board für 60€ echt schlechter als eines für 120€. Aber heutzutage sind die Boards ab 70€ absolut Top - für mehr Geld bekommst du lediglich eine üppigere Ausstattung oder halt immer "krassere" OC-Optionen. Aber OC würd ich wie gesagt sein lassen, und dann ist ein H97-Board für 80€ nicht schlechter als eines für 160€, sofern es alles bietet, was DU brauchst. 

Du wirst 100pro mehr davon haben, ein 80€-Board + dann doch den Core i5 zu nehmen als jetzt nur einen Core i3 und dafür ein teures Board und dann nach nur 6 Monaten nen i7 / Xeon...   wenn du eh nur 6 Monate den i3 nutzen willst, dann lass es gleich bleiben und kauf auch erst in 6 Monaten, dann direkt nen Xeon oder i7.


----------



## PlayersFinest (27. Januar 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Aber wenn du genau weißt, dass das 1150er System eh nur eine Zwischenlösung bleibt, bis du dann endlich deiner wahren Traumhardware habhaft wirst...


Was heißt Traumhardware.  Momentan ist mir der aktuelle Sockel noch zu teuer und bis ich dann wieder gern vierstellig investier', wird er wohl alt sein. Bis dahin werden sich wohl ein paar sich heute bereits abzeichnende Standards wohl durchsetzen und dann muss es eh ein neues MB sein und je nachdem auch komplett neue Resthardware. 



svd schrieb:


> wären dann zB gebrauchte Prozessoren nichts für dich?


Ja, deswegen kam ich erst auf die Idee mit dem Neukauf, da aktuell gebrauchte Q(X)9650er locker 160+ Euro kosten. Ein Neukauf muss es ja nicht zwingend sein, da die Gewährleistung sowieso mit dem Übertakten hopps geht.

Danke für den Tipp mit dem i5-3570K/-7-2600K, wie gesagt, ich hab' mich da jetzt  noch gar nicht so damit konkret auseinandergesetzt, welche CPU da  aktuell ideal ist (außer dass es mehr oder weniger 'ne K wird), nur mal die Spitze und die Preise grob durchgesehen. Ich kauf' lieber erst ein gutes Board, bevor ich dann mitten drin feststelle, was damit nicht geht. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> wie soll das gehen? ^^  Dere 4790K kostet derzeit  330€, der wird niemals in nur 6 Monaten auf die Hälfte sinken - selbst  wenn du da jetzt den Verkauf der Core i3 einrechnest: den wirst Du  gebraucht sicher nur für 50-70€ los


Der 4790K war zwischenzeitlich schon bei 260 - 280 Euro. Aktuell steckt im Preis halt noch Weihnachten drin und nach der Cebit purzeln traditionell noch einmal die Preise. Kaufste im Mai, kaufste billig - so meine Erfahrung über die letzten Jahre dank des "Muss neu kaufen!!!" - Hypes. 

Das ich den i3 dann nur für die Hälfte loswerde, damit rechne ich ja auch. Aber 50 % von 100 sind halt weniger als 50 % von 330.  Der 4790K ist im Grunde nur so 'ne MinMax Spinnerei, da bisher auch alles mit dem QX9650 prima lief - auch wenn die gewohnten 80+ FPS über die Jahre natürlich immer mehr in den 30+ FPS Bereich rutschten, was für mich immernoch ausreichte, da ich nicht mehr wirklich kompetitiv spiele.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber heutzutage sind die Boards  ab 70€ absolut Top - für mehr Geld bekommst du lediglich eine üppigere  Ausstattung oder halt immer "krassere" OC-Optionen.


Wenn's mit H97 zum "einfachen" CPU OC (FSB, Multi, Volt) reicht, reicht mir das locker. Vom Rest halte ich eh eher wenig bzw. habe da auch früher nie wirklich von Gebrauch gemacht bzw. meine CPU nie bis zum Äußersten getrieben. 

So wie ich das sehe, bieten das beide ASRock Boards über's A-Tuning Tool an (oder irre ich mich da?) - da wird's wohl das H97M-Pro4, wegen der Slots + der Anordnung der Bauteile, die besser in meinen Kühlkreislauf passt.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2015)

PlayersFinest schrieb:


> Der 4790K war zwischenzeitlich schon bei 260 - 280 Euro.


 Also, laut dieser Kurve Preisentwicklung für Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K) (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland war der immer bei ca. 280€ oder drüber, und nur für einen Tag mal niedriger - da ist dann auch gar nicht mehr nachzuvollziehen, ob das ein wirklich seriöser Shop war, der den Preis anbot. Ansonsten waren es immer mind 280-290€. Und klar: billiger wird der sicher. Aber dass der nur wegen der Cebit plötzlich auf 200-250€ fällt? Glaub ich nicht, außer da wird ein neuer Sockel mit besserem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis eingeführt. Der Preis vom Vorgänger des 4790K zB hat rein gar nicht auf die Cebit 2014 reagiert Preisentwicklung für Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K) (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland   und das OBWOHL genau da die neuen Sockel 1150-Refresh-CPUs neu rauskamen wie eben der 4790k. Und der Vorgänger vom i7-4770k, der i7-3770k für den Sockel 1155, hat auch NULL auf die Einführung des neuen Sockel 1150 im Mai 2013 sowie die Cebit reagiert http://geizhals.at/de/?phist=761779 

Und nebenbei: auch der Xeon E3-1230/1231 war billiger, der 1231 war zB bei 200€, als der i7-4790K bei 280€ war, und er war auch mal kurz unter 200€ zu haben - der Abstand war also die ganze Zeit ähnlich, und  ich würde mich da echt nicht auf den 4790k versteifen, denn das OC ist viel teurer, aber bringt Dir wie gesagt evlt. kaum was. Beim uralten So775 Quadcore war das noch was anderes.    Damals musstest Du auch für den Unterschied OC-Setting vs. nicht-OC-Setting quasi nix draufzahlen. Wenn Du damals aber in der Summe 150€ mehr ausgegeben hättest nur wegen OC, dann hättest Du lieber das Geld gespart dann und halt "schon" beim Sockel 1155 Board+CPU gewechselt - mit dem Verkauf der So775-Teile und den gesparten 150€ hättest du dann jetzt schon längst nen PC, der viel besser als der so775 ist und nahe an einen aktuellen i5-4000er rankommt


----------



## PlayersFinest (29. Januar 2015)

Ich hab' jetzt noch ein wenig herumgegooglet und nachdem ich jetzt fast einen 3570/3570K gekauft hätte: der ist ja Sockel 1155.  So wie ich das bisher gelesen habe, ist doch der 1155er älter und weniger leistungsfähig als der 1150er? Oder in anderen Worten: ist Ivy Bridge so viel weniger leistungsfähig als der 1150er?

Haswell: höherer TDP und ca. 5 - 10 % besser (angeblich) was die Performance angeht. AVX2 (Haswell), was angeblich aktuell kaum supportet wird - genauso wie Hyperthreading (laut diversen Tests). Dafür schlechteres - angeblich mal wieder - OC bei Haswell, wobei ich auch nicht auf Teufel komm' raus OCen will, solange es keinen Sinn macht ( = die Leistung nicht abgerufen wird, bei dem was ich spiele).

Ansonsten, ausgehend vom 1150: Was wäre das Äquivalent zum 3570K? Der Xeon E3-1230v3, wie im PCG Vergleichstest? Oder ist ein anderer empfehlenswerter?

P. S.: Dein Preisvergleich geht leider bei mir nicht auf, aber der 4770 und der 4770K zeigen z. B. hier einen Preisverfall ab Mai (was für mich nach der Cebit ist, wenn alles in X Magazinen durchgekaut wurde und der Hype in den Läden einsetzt). Ich will da jetzt auch nicht zu 100 % drauf pochen, ist für mich nur in all den Jahren 'ne Erfahrung, dass ich mit zeitlichem Abstand von den (Technik) Festen meist am günstigsten kauf(t)e.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2015)

Ja klar, der Tipp von svd mit dem 3000er war ja auch nur für den Gebrauchtkauf gedacht. Der 3570k ist zwar jetzt nicht besonders viel langsamer als der 4670k, aber ein bisschen langsamer halt schon, und eben auch älter, was aber eher fürs Board eine Rolle spielt.


Das Äquivalent zum 3570 bzw 3570k ist eher eine CPU wie der i5-4590 oder so. Der 4670 wäre nen Tick schneller. Der Xeon 1230v3 ist in Games DERZEIT zwar kaum schneller, ABER er hat halt Hyperthreading wie ein Core i7, kann also 8 statt nur 4 Threads gleichzeitig nutzen, so dass er quasi ein 8Kerner ist. Der 1230v3 wiederum ist quasi ein i7-4770, nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit. Und der neuere 1231v3 ist halt eine Art Update des 1230v3 mit nem Tick mehr Takt. Da beide CPUs quasi gleich viel kosten, nimmt man derzeit eher den 1231v3


Wegen des "Preisverfalls": der eine geht mal kurz um 6-7€ runter, der andere für GANZ kurze Zeit mal um 15-20€, wobei da wie schon gesagt nicht mehr nachzusehen ist, ob das überhaupt ein seriöser Shop war - und auch wenn es einer war, kann es Sonderangebote immer mal geben. Das würde ich aber niemals auf die Cebit schieben (auch weil die für Computerkomponenten schon lang nicht mehr so wichtig ist), und beide CPUS gehen schon kurz danach wieder rauf  - wenn Du DAS schon "Preisverfall" nennt, also dann kann ich Dir auch nicht mehr helfen...     für mich wäre ein "Preisverfall" und vor allem einer WEGEN der Cebit, wenn die von z.B. 280€ direkt nach der Cebit auf 220-230€ fallen UND bleiben...    und WENN das so wäre, dann würde ja auch der Xeon mitfallen und wäre dann trotzdem die CPU, wo du pro Euro mehr bekommst. Und auch dann wäre der Aufpreis auf einen übertaktbaren  i7 weiterhin so hoch, dass man nur wegen des möglichen OC dann fett draufzahlt.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Januar 2015)

Halb OT:

Ich würde mich dieses Jahr generell auf höhere Hardwarepreise einstellen, siehe Euro-Kursentwicklung.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Halb OT:
> 
> Ich würde mich dieses Jahr generell auf höhere Hardwarepreise einstellen, siehe Euro-Kursentwicklung.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iGLh9hRmRcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## PlayersFinest (29. Januar 2015)

Hm, ich glaub', ich werd' mir die CPUs als Fernziel mal auf die Fahne  schreiben, aber letztendlich doch zum i3-4160 (~ 100 Euro) auf dem H97M  Pro (~ 80 Euro) mit 8 GB DDR3 RAM (~ 50 - 60 Euro) tendieren, sofern ich  nicht noch einen 4770(K) günstig (~ 150 - 180 Euro) mit Glück in der  Bucht geschossen bekomme, da 200+ Euro für die CPU doch weit über dem  sind, was ich derzeit ausgeben kann (~ 300 Euro) und möchte, da der  (i3-4160) nur die Hälfte kostet und immernoch wesentlich besser als mein  alter Q9650 zu sein scheint, der mir ja bisher immer noch reichte und ich nicht mit Geld rechnen will, was ich noch nicht habe (Board + RAM verkaufen). 

Da ich mich derzeit mit meinem alten R700 T5750 / meinem alten E4500 auf dem Commando durch's Netz quäle, ist sowieso alles ein Fortschritt.


----------



## svd (29. Januar 2015)

Ooooch, schade.

Ich finde das immer so... komisch. Bei Grafikkarten sind alle so... naja, zehn Prozent. Pff... statt 30fps halt 33. Was soll's?

Und beim Prozessor so: Oh. Mein. GOTT! Haswell ist 10% schneller als IvyBridge. Ich. Muss. Sofort. 220€. Ausgeben. Für 3fps. Yay!


----------



## PlayersFinest (29. Januar 2015)

Blödsinn, siehe oben. Der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil ist für mich nachrangig (Ivy vs. Haswell), nur ist 1155 ja noch weiter hinten als 1150, die 1155er Plattform wird seit 2012 nicht mehr wirklich mit "Neuware" versorgt und der aktuell stärkste 1155er schwächer als der aktuell stärkste 1150er und bei den "Topsäuen" beider Linien tritt beim 3770(K) jetzt schon das auf, was ich beim Q9650 habe: dass dieser schon mehr neu und auch gebraucht kostet als der 4770(K). Das gleiche beim 3570(K) vs. 4570.

Mal davon abgesehen: CPU vs. GPU - wo bringen 100 Euro mehr? Echt? Die Diskussion willst Du ernsthaft führen?^^


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Januar 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Und beim Prozessor so: Oh. Mein. GOTT! Haswell ist 10% schneller als IvyBridge. Ich. Muss. Sofort. 220€. Ausgeben. Für 3fps. Yay!



 Nee, ich strafe Deine Aussage Lügen.
Gerade der Prozessor wird von mir als Komponente gerne sträflich vernachlässigt. In meinem System ist nach wie vor ein i5 der ersten Generation drin, der arbeitet mittlerweile mit der 4. Grafikkarte (GTX 970) zusammen. 

Die CPU ist zwar moderat übertaktet, schlägt sich aber im Vergleich zu einem aktuellen Haswell kaum schlechter. Das sind (auf Spiele bezogen) fps-Unterschiede im einstelligen Bereich. Ja, das ist getestet, im Zweitrechner werkelt aktuell ein i5 4690.

Ich bin allerdings auf Skylake gespannt; wenn der/das hält, was es verspricht, werde ich vermutlich zuschlagen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2015)

Deswegen würde ich auch vlt doch direkt zur besseren CPU greifen, weil du dann länger eine gute Basis hast. Ein Core i3 ist nun Mal schon jetzt nicht mehr das gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## svd (29. Januar 2015)

Ich meine das jetzt nicht speziell auf deinen Fall bezogen. Sorry, wenn das so rübergekommen ist.

Aber ich treibe mich oft im Kaufberatungsbereich herum. Und du siehst immer wieder Leute, die zB von einem
SandyBridge i5 auf einen Haswell Xeon umsteigen. Warum auch immer. 

Anstatt sich eben einen gebrauchten Sandy i7 zu holen. Der ja auch 8 Threads hat. Und übertaktbar ist.
Und das sind dann 150€ für den Sandy i7, alles andere haben sie ja schon... gegen 300€ für den Haswell Xeon und Board.

Okay, IvyBridge ist 10% schneller als Sandy, Haswell nochmal 10% schneller als Ivy. 
Haswell hat echt viele IPC, ist aber definitiv nicht doppelt so schnell wie SandyBridge, wenn wir den Anschaffungspreis als Maß nehmen.

Darum meine ich ja, dass man, sofern man übertakten kann, für weniger Geld ein echt tolles System bauen kann, welches dich,
bis Skylake kommt, nichts vermissen lässt.

edit: Und der i3 wäre echt ein mieser Kompromiss. Habe ja selber auch noch einen Q9550. Ja, ein i3 rennt dem idR davon. Aber es gibt sie.
Diese Handvoll ordentlich programmierter Spiele, die auf unseren Core Prozessoren mit vier echten Kernen schneller laufen, als auf einem
i3 mit HT...


----------



## svd (29. Januar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nee, ich strafe Deine Aussage Lügen.
> [...]



Na gut, Herr Spaßbremse. (Wusstest du, dass du auf Polnisch "Nowitzki" heißt?) Ich hätte nicht "alle" schreiben sollen,
sondern eben "jene, die sich nicht so auskennen". Mea Culpa, das war eine klassische Verallgemenerung, wenn auch nicht so gemeint.

Aber "alte Hasen" wissen eh, dass der Prozessor unwichtiger wird, solange er gewissen Voraussetzungen entspricht (das sind momentan halt "vier physikalische Kerne"
und, wenn's geht, über 3.0 GHz (intel))

Vom Sockel 939 oder 775 kommend, kann ich das ja gerade noch nachvollziehen. Wenn schon, denn schon, sofern die Basis sechs Jahre lang genützt wird.  
Vom Sockel 1155 auf 1150, eher nicht.

Trotzdem gibt's auf eBay immer genug 1155er i7 zum Kauf. Als eh nur "Übergangslösung" ideal, finde ich.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Januar 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Ich meine das jetzt nicht speziell auf deinen Fall bezogen. Sorry, wenn das so rübergekommen ist.



Ja mei, für was entschuldigst Dich denn? Mein Kommentar war (wie meistens) witzig gemeint - no offense taken. 



> Aber ich treibe mich oft im Kaufberatungsbereich herum. Und du siehst immer wieder Leute, die zB von einem
> SandyBridge i5 auf einen Haswell Xeon umsteigen. Warum auch immer.



Klar, das fällt auf. Deshalb rate ich in meinem privaten Umfeld den Leuten immer, sich nicht von "bottleneck"-Diskussionen verrückt machen zu lassen, in 99% aller Fälle (gerade auf Spiele bezogen!) gilt die Faustregel, GPU > CPU. 



> Anstatt sich eben einen gebrauchten Sandy i7 zu holen. Der ja auch 8 Threads hat. Und übertaktbar ist.
> Und das sind dann 150€ für den Sandy i7, alles andere haben sie ja schon... gegen 300€ für den Haswell Xeon und Board.



Ja, wobei ich mir immer die Frage stelle, ob ein reiner Spieler überhaupt von einem i7 profitiert. Gibt es überhaupt Spiele, die HT nutzen?



> Okay, IvyBridge ist 10% schneller als Sandy, Haswell nochmal 10% schneller als Ivy.
> Haswell hat echt viele IPC, ist aber definitiv nicht doppelt so schnell wie SandyBridge, wenn wir den Anschaffungspreis als Maß nehmen.



Wobei diese hier 10% mehr, da nochmal 5%...etc. mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind. Ich schätze, diese Werte resultieren in erster Linie von dedizierten CPU-Benchmarks her, in der eigentlichen Praxis kann das nochmal ganz unterschiedlich ausfallen.
Ich habe mir die genauen Werte damals nicht aufgeschrieben, aber bei meinem Test mit dem alten Lynnfield @3,8GHz und dem Haswell @3,5 GHz waren es sowohl bei Rome 2 (was ja angelich cpu-lastig sein soll), als auch bei AC4: Black Flag keine 10 fps, eher so  5-8fps; also kaum der Rede wert. 

EDIT: Häh? Nowitzki? Den habe ich jetzt nicht kapiert...


----------



## svd (29. Januar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ja mei, für was entschuldigst Dich denn? Mein Kommentar war (wie meistens) witzig gemeint - no offense taken.
> [...]



Das hatte ich auch auf PlayersFinest bezogen. Aber zwischen die direkte Antwort auf seinen Beitrag sind dann du und Herb gerutscht, hehe.



Spoiler



Und... "no witz" ~ "kein Spaß" ~ "Spaßbremse"...  Ziemlich blöd, ich weiß.



Hmm, Hyper-Threading wird noch immer kein soo großes Thema sein. Aber der Nehalem i7 hält sich ja auch noch sehr gut, auch wenn der
Grundtakt höher sein dürfte (darum halt übertakten) HT wird ihm sicher noch ein wenig helfen. 
Darum finde ich ja eine 150€ Acht-Thread-CPU sehr verlockend. HT deaktiviert, wäre er ja leider noch immer flotter, als ein AMD FX für's
gleiche Geld.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Januar 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Und... "no witz" ~ "kein Spaß" ~ "Spaßbremse"...  Ziemlich blöd, ich weiß.



Gnaaaaaah... jetzt habe ich körperliche Schmerzen! Das ist ja fast schlimmer als Herbs übliche Witze.


----------



## PlayersFinest (29. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Deswegen würde ich auch vlt doch direkt zur  besseren CPU greifen, weil du dann länger eine gute Basis hast. Ein Core  i3 ist nun Mal schon jetzt nicht mehr das gelbe vom Ei.


Ich auch, aber leider kann ich aktuell nicht mehr ausgeben als ich habe -  in zwei Monaten könnt's mir egal sein, nur solange möchte ich nicht mit  meinem alten Kram herumgurken. 



svd schrieb:


> Ich meine das jetzt nicht speziell auf deinen Fall bezogen. Sorry, wenn das so rübergekommen ist.


Dann sorry auch noch mal von meiner Seite, wahrscheinlich bist Du da ebenso von den "3-FPS-mehr!!!" genervt  wie ich von irgendwelchen Anmerkungen, die ich nicht als problembezogen empfinde. 

Ich halte ja auch wenig bis nichts davon, weswegen ich bis jetzt auch noch mit meinem alten System über 7 Jahre durchgehalten habe, und nur mal die GPU aufgerüstet hab, wenn die alte (angefangen hat's mit 'ner 8800 GT) doch zu sehr in die Knie ging - und halt immer mit dem Argument "Kann ich in 'nem neuen System ja noch benutzen..." 



svd schrieb:


> Aber es gibt sie. Diese Handvoll ordentlich programmierter Spiele, die auf unseren Core Prozessoren mit vier echten Kernen schneller laufen, als auf einem i3 mit HT...


Das kann bzw. konnte ich so auch bestätigen - die Spiele, die ich spielte und die Probleme machten, verursachten die gleichen bei anderen mit Update2Date Systemen (Civ5 / Beyond Earth, Rome 2 usw. mit ihren ewigen Ladezeiten...) und bis auf minimale Abstriche hatte ich selbst mit Skyrim HD Mods, Metro 2033, Crysis 3 usw. keine großen FPS Ausfälle. Aber jetzt wieder 180+ Euro für 'nen alten Q(X) hinzulegen + ich kauf' sooo alte CPUs für den Preis ungern gebraucht, egal wie oft der Verkäufer betont, dass sie niemals OCt wurden und natürlich niemals wärmer als 40, 30, nein, - 20 Grad Celsius liefen... 

Gibt es eigentlich einen starken qualitativen Unterschied zwischen E3-1240v3 und E3-1240v2? Ich frage deshalb, weil gebraucht mehr v2 als v3 angeboten werden, ganz zu schweigen vom E3-1241.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2015)

Alle v2 sind für den Sockel 1155, alle v3 für 1150. Und es kann sein, dass der Takt auch etwas abweicht. Ich versteh da auch nicht, warum Intel da ein v2 und v3 dranhängt statt klipp und klar so was wie zB E3-3230 statt 1230v3 zu schreiben, aber vlt haben die Sorge, dass man später einen zB E3-3230 für einen Sockel 1155-Prozessor hält, weil da ja CPU-Namen wie i5-3470 üblich sind...


und was  svd meint: er versteht nicht, warum Leute sogar von 1155 zu 1150 wechseln scheinbar im blinden Glauben, dass der neue Sockel auf jeden Fall "viel besser" sein muss, und indirekt ist diese Aussage dann eben ein Tipp, dass man auch gebraucht nen starken 1155-Prozessor bekommt, der kaum langsamer als ein Top-1150-Prozessor ist, aber eben viel günstiger


----------



## svd (29. Januar 2015)

Ja, die Unterschiede zwischen den Generationen werden wohl, architekturbedingt, wieder diese 10% (welche Benchmarks auch immer) sein.

Es kann natürlich gut möglich sein, dass die neue Anordnung auf dem Die den Haswells später stärker hilft... aber wenn du echt nicht vorhast, 
den Unterbau die nächsten sechs Jahre zu behalten (ich rechne grob mit 2.5 bis 3 Jahre Einsatzzeit pro 100€ für aktuelle Intel CPUs, hehe), 
kannst du ja kaufen was am günstigsten ist.

Ob du den Prozessor in der Mitte oder am Anfang seiner Einsatzzeit wechselst, macht für dich oder die zu erwartenden fps ja eh keinen 
gravierenden Unterschied.


----------



## PlayersFinest (29. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Alle v2 sind für den Sockel 1155, alle v3 für 1150.


*hüstel* Jetzt wo Du es sagst... Ehrlich gesagt war der Sockel das letzte worauf ich bei den Specs achtete, da bei mir der Gedanke war: Gleicher Name, gleicher Sockel, nur mögliche interne Unterschiede Rev 2/3...


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2015)

PlayersFinest schrieb:


> *hüstel* Jetzt wo Du es sagst... Ehrlich gesagt war der Sockel das letzte worauf ich bei den Specs achtete, da bei mir der Gedanke war: Gleicher Name, gleicher Sockel, nur mögliche interne Unterschiede Rev 2/3...


jo, das ist eben wie gesagt echt doof geregelt von Intel.


----------



## svd (30. Januar 2015)

Menno, jetzt bin ich selber angefixt, mir einen Übergangsrechner zu besorgen, obwohl ich erst vorgehabt habe, 
das mit "Rise of the Tomb Raider" (oder evtl. "Mirror's Edge 2", wenn's kein "Zeno Clash meets Titanfall" wird) zu machen.

Zwei Wochen vor meinem nächsten Urlaub werde ich spaßeshalber meinen Prozessor feilbieten und davon abhängig machen,
ob gewechselt wird, oder nicht, was dann so aussähe:

Core2Quad Q9550: ca. 80€ (vlt. 90 mit Aftermarket Kühler)
2x 2GB Kits von Corsair: ca. 15€ pro Pärchen
MSI P43 Neo-F Board: vlt. 20€

würden getauscht gegen:

Core i7-2600K: 150€
ASRock P67 Pro3 oder Gigabyte GA-P76A-UD3: ca. 30€
8GB DDR3 RAM: ca. 60€
CPU Kühler: 30€

wenn alles gut ginge, hätte ich für effektive 110€, sagen wir 150€, ein System, welches sich vor einem übertakteten Devil's Canyon 
nicht zu verstecken bräuchte, hehe. Und dann erstmal gemütlich auf die erste Revision von Skylake warten...


----------



## PlayersFinest (1. Februar 2015)

Ja, das ist wahrlich ansteckend.  2 in meinem Bekanntenkreis hab' ich jetzt auch schon damit wuschig gemacht, dass sie jetzt noch versuchen, ihre alte Hardware loszuschlagen für 100 - 150 Euro und für ~ 350 Euro (also de facto 200 Euro) noch was zum überbrücken für die nächsten 1, 2 Jahre zu holen. 

Ich bin jetzt soweit wohl auch durch - durch 'nen glücklichen Zufall hab' ich 'nen 4770K für 180 Euro vom Händler bekommen, das Board ist auch schon im Warenkorb - jetzt hapert's nur noch beim RAM, wo ich mir unschlüssig bin - lieber
- Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 für ca. 100 Euro oder
- 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit für ca. 65 Euro?

Ich tendiere ehrlich gesagt zu den Ripjaws, da ich mal schlechte Erfahrungen mit Corsair RAM gemacht habe, auch wenn der Umtausch problemlos lief. Dazu kommt, dass der Corsair RAM für den Preis gebraucht ist, ich also bei 'nem Ausfall nicht deren Garantie in Anspruch nehmen könnte, und der RAM "langsamer" als der andere ist.

P. S. Da ich meinen alten Kram (2 x ASUS Commando Board, 8 x 2 GB GeIL RAM für knapp 200 Euro verkauft habe, hab' ich mein Budget dann doch nochmal um 50 Euro aufgestockt - konnte der CPU für den Preis nicht widerstehen).


----------



## svd (1. Februar 2015)

Für den Preis ist der Prozessor echt optimal, da wär was anderes, als kaufen, schon fast fahrlässig gewesen. 

Ich hätte auch die RipJaws dazu genommen. Außer, sie hätten evtl. sperrige Kühlrippen, die Probleme mit dem CPU Kühler machten.


----------



## PlayersFinest (3. Februar 2015)

So, alles eingebaut und prompt ein paar Probleme aufgetaucht, an die ich vorher nicht dachte. :/ 

1.) Das Commando ist/war ja ein recht großes/geräumiges Board, wo ich bequem alle Komponenten untergebracht hatte (Geforee, X-Fi + 2 entbehrliche Karten) - auf dem H97M Pro4 ist's dagegen echt verdammt eng. Will ich die Geforce, die ja mal easy dank Lüfter, 3 Slots belegt (den 16er + 2 PCI Slots), in den PCIe 3.0 mit 16 Lanes stecken, kann ich praktisch nichts anderes unterbringen. 

Ich hab' zwar 2 X-Fis rumliegen (hatte beim Commando das umgekehrte Problem, dass ich da die PCIe X-Fi gegen die PCI Variante tauschen musste), würde ich die aber in den unteren PCIe Slot stopfen ist zwischen Geforce Lüster und X-Fi vielleicht noch 0,5 cm Abstand - dass die dann heißläuft, kann ich mir jetzt schon denken... Ich bin grad noch am rumgoogeln, wie viel Leistung ich bei 4 vs. 16 Lanes verliere...

Und ja, da der Realtek HD Sound verdammt grottig ist (vs. X-Fi), brauch' ich da 'ne vernünftige Karte. 

2. Den Brocken 2 konnte ich jetzt nicht wie eigentlich "vorgeschrieben" einbauen. Ich hab' vorne und hinten einen Lüfter und bisher hatte ich eine gute Luftrota mit "Durchzug", also ChassisFront -> CPU Fan -> ChassisBack & Netzteil. Normalerweise muss der Lüfter ja vor die Kühlrippen montiert werden, damit er die Luft "reinbläst" - da würde er jedoch direkt auf dem RAM aufliegen. Die Ripjaws sind da nicht das eigentliche Problem (aufgrund der Höhe), da er auch so aufliegen würde. Da ist mir das Risiko zu hoch, dass der RAM heiß läuft, wenn das breite Plastikgehäuse vom Venti praktisch mit 1mm Abstand den komplett bedeckt. Also ist der Venti jetzt hinter dem Kühler montiert, dass er die Luft durchsaugt - kA ob das auf Dauer gut geht, da er ja dafür wohl nicht konstruiert wurde).

Den Venti "blasend statt saugend" draufzumontieren bringt mir ohne Last mal eben 12 - 16 Grad mehr auf die CPU, da der eine ChassisBack nach draußen pustet, der Netzteilfan nach oben absaugt und der CPU Fan genau entgegengesetzt Luft abzieht...

Beim Commando hatte ich das Problem so nicht, da da praktisch zu allen Komponenten die Ventis 4 - 5+ cm Abstand hatten... :/

Der 4770 wird zwar nicht so heiß wie der Q9650 (liegt immer bei gemächlichen 22 Grad ohne Last wie jetzt z. B. [surfen], mein Q9650 lief eigentlich selbst ruhig nie unter 40 Grad Celsius), aber unter Prime95:
- Torture Test Blend 53 - 62 Grad Celsius
- Small FFT Burn Test 99+ (und zwar instand - wtf??) Grad Celsius


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2015)

PlayersFinest schrieb:


> So, alles eingebaut und prompt ein paar Probleme aufgetaucht, an die ich vorher nicht dachte. :/
> 
> 1.) Das Commando ist/war ja ein recht großes/geräumiges Board, wo ich bequem alle Komponenten untergebracht hatte (Geforee, X-Fi + 2 entbehrliche Karten) - auf dem H97M Pro4 ist's dagegen echt verdammt eng. Will ich die Geforce, die ja mal easy dank Lüfter, 3 Slots belegt (den 16er + 2 PCI Slots), in den PCIe 3.0 mit 16 Lanes stecken, kann ich praktisch nichts anderes unterbringen.


 An sich belegt eine normale Graka INSGESAMT 2 Slots. Die Modelle, die sogar 3 belegen, sind eher selten.  Wenn da steht "belegt 2 Slots", dann ist an sich der x16 und der drunter liegende gemeint , nicht noch der zweite drunterliegende. Welche genau hast du denn genommen? So oder so hast du ja trotzdem noch einen PCie-Slot frei. Wolltest du denn außer vlt ner Soundkarte noch mehr einbauen? Und du hast jetzt schon ne XFi, aber nur für PCI, oder wie?




> 2. Den Brocken 2 konnte ich jetzt nicht wie eigentlich "vorgeschrieben" einbauen. Ich hab' vorne und hinten einen Lüfter und bisher hatte ich eine gute Luftrota mit "Durchzug", also ChassisFront -> CPU Fan -> ChassisBack & Netzteil. Normalerweise muss der Lüfter ja vor die Kühlrippen montiert werden, damit er die Luft "reinbläst" - da würde er jedoch direkt auf dem RAM aufliegen.


 er MUSS nicht. Du kannst den auch hinten dranmachen und den Lüfter umdrehen, so dass er "saugt". Und das hast du ja auch so gemacht - wüsste nicht, warum das ein nennenswerter Nachteil sein soll. Vlt. ist der Luftzug dann 2-3% "schlechter", aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man das merkt.



> Den Venti "blasend statt saugend" draufzumontieren bringt mir ohne Last mal eben 12 - 16 Grad mehr auf die CPU, da der eine ChassisBack nach draußen pustet, der Netzteilfan nach oben absaugt und der CPU Fan genau entgegengesetzt Luft abzieht...


 das ist klar. Der Luftstrom sollte immer einheitlich sein. Also: der CPU-Lüfter sollte immer nach hinten blasen - ob dann "aus Sicht" des Kühlers bläst oder saugt, ist egal.

Aber ich versteh jetzt nicht ganz: wärmer wird die CPU jetzt, wenn du den Lüfter hinter den Kühler, aber dann trotzdem "in den Kühler blasend" montierst? Das wäre klar, und daher ja eben den Lüfter umdrehen. Oder wird die CPU heißer OBWOHL er korrekterweise nach hinten bläst?


----------



## PlayersFinest (3. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Welche genau hast du denn genommen?


Die Inno3D 780 iChill.  War halt damals die günstigste, die ich auf eBay schießen konnte  und der Platz war mir  damals egal. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> So oder so hast du ja trotzdem noch einen PCie-Slot frei. Wolltest du denn außer vlt ner Soundkarte noch mehr einbauen? Und du hast jetzt schon ne XFi, aber nur für PCI, oder wie?


Ich hatte erst 'ne X-Fi PCIe, die ich dann wegen der Hitzeentwicklung (meine GPUs haben eben die vorgewärmte Luft von der X-Fi eingesaugt) gegen eine X-Fi PCI getauscht habe (hab' noch beide), die ich über der GPU verbauen konnte.

Ich hatte früher noch 'ne GBit Netzwerkkarte drin, weil die verbauten auf dem Commando mies waren und einen USB Controller. Beides kann weg, das mit dem Sound nervt doch sehr (wenn man was besseres gewohnt ist).



Herbboy schrieb:


> er MUSS nicht.


Ok, richte mich da immer nach der Referenz des Herstellers und bei Alpenföhn hab' ich da kein Layout in der Richtung gefunden.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber ich versteh jetzt nicht ganz: wärmer wird die CPU jetzt, wenn du den Lüfter hinter den Kühler, aber dann trotzdem "in den Kühler blasend" montierst? Das wäre klar, und daher ja eben den Lüfter umdrehen. Oder wird die CPU heißer OBWOHL er korrekterweise nach hinten bläst?


Nope, letzteres ist der aktuelle Stand. Wärmer wird er, wenn er blasend ist, sprich gegen den Luftstrom (vorn -> hinten) montiert ist. Ist ja auch klar, Verwirbelungen, usw. Hab's nur ausprobiert, da ich testen wollte, wie der Unterschied zwischen saugend und blasend ist, weil mich die "hohen" Temperaturen wunderten.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2015)

PlayersFinest schrieb:


> Nope, letzteres ist der aktuelle Stand. Wärmer wird er, wenn er blasend ist, sprich gegen den Luftstrom (vorn -> hinten) montiert ist. Ist ja auch klar, Verwirbelungen, usw. Hab's nur ausprobiert, da ich testen wollte, wie der Unterschied zwischen saugend und blasend ist, weil mich die "hohen" Temperaturen wunderten.


 okay - lass es einfach so, also dass der Lüfter hinten sitzt und dann eben durch die Rippen saugt. Es mag sein, dass der Lüfter, wenn er weiter vorne sitzt, den Luftstrom ein BISSCHEN verbessert, aber ganz sicher ist es bei dem Kühler auf keinen Fall ein merkbarer Nachteil. und ich hab mal in die Anleitung geschaut: ganz spitzfindig gesehen ist dort ja auch gar nicht ersichtlich, wo vorne und hinten ist   da ist nur ein Sockel zu sehen, aber ob das nun aus Sicht der Seite, wo das RAM ist, oder aus Sicht der Rückseite ist, das wird nicht genau erwähnt  

Aber was ich mich frage: der Brocken ist an sich recht "schmal", d.h. an sich passt der Lüfter ja ohne Berührung vor die RAM-Riegel, siehe auch zB dieses Bild http://www.alpenföhn.de/images/Produkte/Bilder/Brocken2/Brocken2_91.jpg   aber auch wenn es bei Dir so wäre, dass das RAM "überdeckt" wird: diese Kühler beim RAM sind sowieso eher optische Spielerei, denn RAM wird nicht so schnell "zu heiß", solang du es nicht sehr übertaktest + hohe Spannung anlegst. 

Hast du den Kühlkörper denn auch richtig herum montiert? Die Kühlplatte ist ja - von der Seite her gesehen - ein wenig rechts unter dem Kühlkörper. Wenn du den Kühler aber "Falschrum" montierst, dann rückt der Kühlkörper näher Richtung RAM, so dass dort weniger Platz ist - siehe die Grafik unten, die hab ich mit Hilfe aus der PDF bei EKL mit den Abmessnungsdaten erstellt. Da siehst Du: wenn du den "falschrum" montierst, rückt der Lüfter direkt ein gutes Stück nach Rechts. in meinem Fall würde das mit dem RAM nicht mal passen, aber ich hab bei CPU und RAM auch nicht auf die genauen Maße geachtet - vom Prinzip her aber siehst du, dass es einen Unterschied macht, wie herum der Kühler montiert wird.



Wegen der Soundkarte: naja, unten in den PCie-Slot passt ja eine rein. Ist halt "dumm gelaufen", falls du nur eine für PCI schon da hast ^^   wusste ich leider nicht, da wäre zb das hier dann passender gewesen MSI H97 PC-Mate (7850-005R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   oder  Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder das H97-non-"M "von ASRock, also ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PlayersFinest (3. Februar 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis, da hab' ich ehrlich gesagt nicht drauf geachtet  bzw. ganz vergessen, dass der asymmetrisch ist. Hatte vorher  symmetrische, weil runde  CPU Kühler. Ich schraub' den nachher nochmal  auf und mach ein paar Fotos.

Bei der "richtigen" Lüftermontage  geht's mir vor allem darum, dass ich den RAM mitkühlen wollte - so wie  im ersten Bild. Den RAM selbst wollte ich nicht übertakten - da ist die  Ausbeute ja, soweit ich weiß, noch geringer als beim CPU OC. 

Mit  der Soundkarte muss ich halt sehen, wie ich es mache. Mich stört vor  allem, dass die GPU Lüfter je nachdem nicht genug Saugraum haben, wenn  der Abstand zur nächsten, breiten Karte weniger als 0,5 cm ist.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2015)

Den RAM kühlst du ja nicht aktiv mit - oder meinst Du jetzt, dass es besser wäre, wenn der Lüfter nah beim RAM ist und die Luft da "wegsaugt" ? Wenn Du vorne im Gehäuse nen Lüfter hast + den Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler, dann hast du da mehr als genug Luftzug, egal ob der Lüfter nun nah beim RAM ist oder hinter dem Kühler  

Wegen der Graka: man kann das ja testen und zur Not vorne einen zweiten Lüfter einbauen.


----------



## PlayersFinest (5. Februar 2015)

So, X-Fi eingebaut und hm. :/ Der Abstand der Komponenten ist deutlich  zu gering, da beim normalen Arbeiten zwar alles funzt, aber bei  hardwarehungrigen Spielen die Temperatur der GPU recht schnell um die 90  Grad Celsius erreicht. Mal sehen, ob ich da was mit 'nem Seitenlüfter  erreiche, aber ich glaub' eher, dass die X-Fi wieder raus muss, da der  Abstand deutlich zu gering ist bzw. die Abwärme der X-Fi direkt  eingesaugt wird.

P. S.: Jipp, der CPU Lüfter ist btw "falschrum" montiert.
P.P.S.: Hab' jetzt erst einmal mit 'ner FPS Limitierung auf 30 die Temperaturen auf ca. 80 Grad Celsius runter.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2015)

Ich hätte da ne Idee für Dich: die Inno3 iChill geht bei ebay für 250€ und mehr weg inno gtx 780 ichill | eBay 

Eine AMD R9 290 für 270€ wäre sogar schon stärker als eine GTX 780. Eine GTX 970 wäre nochmal 5-7% schneller, aber die kostet dann direkt 320€. Ich selber hab diese R9 290 ASUS R9290-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05F0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  die R9 290 dürfen sehr heiß werden, die takten teils hoch, bis 94 Grad erreicht werden, und erst dann wird leicht runtergetaktet. Ich nutze bei der Karte nicht den OC-Takt, da die Lüfter dann doch recht schnell drehen, aber mit einem Takt, der immer noch etwas über Standardtakt ist, bleibt die Karte sehr leise und wird nicht zu heiß. Es gibt sogar ein Modell für 250€ VTX3D Radeon R9 290 X-Edition V2, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (VXR9 290 4GBD5-DHX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das nur als Alternative - vlt. wäre das ja eine Idee, weil du für keinen oder nur geringen Aufpreis ne stärkere Karte bekommen kannst, die nur 2 Slots belegt.


----------



## PlayersFinest (2. März 2015)

Hallo,

wollte mich mit etwas Abstand nur noch einmal dazu zurückmelden: Das System läuft soweit schön stabil und schön schnell. Nachteilig ist immernoch das mit der GPU/Soundkarte, vor allem wenn ich mal FarCry 3 und Co aus der Kiste hole und dann die GPU Temps auf 100 Grad hochschnellen (auch mit FPS Limitierung).

Zur GPU: Radeons kaufe ich seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr aufgrund diverser schlechter Erfahrungen in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2015)

und die 100 Grad jetzt nennst du nicht "schlechte Erfahrung" ? ^^  Seltsam...


----------



## PlayersFinest (2. März 2015)

Steht doch "nachteilig" da.  Ich probier aktuell mit NVI noch fleißig rum, woran es liegen kann, dass gerade bei FC3 + 4 die Temps so an die Decke gehen (neben der schlechten Belüftung), während ich bei Crysis oder anderen Shootern das Problem nicht einmal ansatzweise habe...

Catalyst kommt bei mir nur noch unter Folterandrohung auf den Rechner.  Da hab' ich mich einfach zu viele Jahre mit rumärgern dürfen oder ständig mit Communitytreibern behelfen müssen. Bis es nVidia da nicht wieder richtig derbe versemmelt, bleib ich erst einmal da kleben.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2015)

Komisch, ich hab mit AMD keinerlei Probleme. Und das CCC bzwl. auf Seiten von Nvidia hat das Nvidia-Menü  benutzt "man" doch eigentlich so gut wie nie ^^  die Grafikeinstellungen macht man ja im Spiel selbst


----------



## PlayersFinest (2. März 2015)

Früher hab' ich mich damit öfter nächtelang rumärgern dürfen und vor allem mit ATIs/AMDs tollem Support. Abstürze, Bugs, fehlerhafte Deinstallationsroutinen usw. usf., 

Gut, das "früher" ist jetzt auch locker 8 - 9 Jahre her, aber das hat mir dermaßen gereicht und vor allem eben, dass man - außer mit den OMEGA Treibern - ständig Ärger mit dem CCC hatte. Denn die Grafikeinstellungen kannst Du ja auch nur dann im Spiel machen, wenn es Dir nicht dauernd abschmiert, weil der Treiber mal wieder abstürzt.^^


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2015)

PlayersFinest schrieb:


> Früher hab' ich mich damit öfter nächtelang rumärgern dürfen und vor allem mit ATIs/AMDs tollem Support. Abstürze, Bugs, fehlerhafte Deinstallationsroutinen usw. usf.,
> 
> Gut, das "früher" ist jetzt auch locker 8 - 9 Jahre her, aber das hat mir dermaßen gereicht und vor allem eben, dass man - außer mit den OMEGA Treibern - ständig Ärger mit dem CCC hatte. Denn die Grafikeinstellungen kannst Du ja auch nur dann im Spiel machen, wenn es Dir nicht dauernd abschmiert, weil der Treiber mal wieder abstürzt.^^


  Da musst du aber echt Megapech haben, denn wenn das normal wäre, wären die Foren ja voll mit Beschwerden, die Reklamationsquoten von AMD bei 70-80% und kaum einer zufrieden  ^^   Normal ist das nicht, und passieren kann das auch mit ner Nvidia-Karte


----------

